# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  A couple of excellent CE speakers

## mlm

I just attended the British Columbia Association of Optometrists annual CE this past weekend.  Two speakers really stood out for me as being very informative and interesting, so if any of you get the chance to attend seminars by Mary Schmidt or Gale Stoner you won't be disappointed.  I'm not sure if either of them visit Optiboard, but on the off chance that they do, thank you very much for coming up to Vancouver.

Oh, and for anyone who does ophthalmic photography (or is interested in this field), Ben Szirth is a great speaker as well.

----------

